# Беларусь > Могилёвская область > Орша >  Качественные матрасы и ортопедические подушки в Орше

## mihal

Совсем недавно в Оршу пришел (по крайней мере в сети интернет) известный российский бренд Askona - производитель премиум мебели для сна. Вообще компания работает более 30 лет и производит качественные матрасы, подушки, одеяла, кровати и диваны (в общем все для спальни). Так что если вы планируете купить кровать или матрас в Орше, то загляните на [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] . Однако, там цены немного кусаются, но качество на голову выше, чем у бел производителей

----------

